# Canon Rebel T3 Question about focusing



## sarad (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there a way to move the focal points around while focusing?  I'm annoyed with the auto focus... I don't feel like it's always correct.  Anyone else have this issue?  Is it just me?  I mainly notice it when using my 50mm f1.8 lens.


----------



## Juga (Oct 17, 2013)

Do you mean selecting an individual focus point to focus with? Sorry not sure what you mean. Also are you shooting wide open?


----------



## sarad (Oct 17, 2013)

I know how to move the focal points around and changing my camera from auto focus points to select focal point mode.  And yes, it's wide open at f 1.8.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 17, 2013)

You can enable all the AF points, or individual ones.  I generally enable only the center one, and go from there.  If the focus REALLY has to be precise, then it's live-view at 10x, but that works only with stationary subjects.

Edit:  the Rebel focusing isn't very precise.  When you're shooting at f/1.8, the DOf is very thin, so even if you have the AF point positioned over your target, camera motion may move the zone of sharpness back or forth.


----------



## Juga (Oct 17, 2013)

So what do you mean by 'move the focal points around while focusing?' Maybe I am just tired and overlooking something. Also shooting wide open at 1.8 will give you a very thin DOF so the focus area is going to fall off quickly. While using my 50mm I usually stop to about f4 or 5.6 and is pretty sharp. ​


----------



## sarad (Oct 17, 2013)

You can move your focal points around to focus on targeted areas.  

And I've heard that about the rebels not being great with auto focus.  I don't mind manually focusing but when taking pics of kids, auto focus is so convenient.  I keep saying I want to upgrade to a full frame camera, but I'm still in the beginning stages of photography and don't want to jump the gun while still learning.  I'm trying to pace myself, but I'm getting camera envy BAAAD.  I know the rebel is a great camera, especially for beginners, but I can dream right?


----------



## pgriz (Oct 17, 2013)

Dreaming is fine.  In your case, moving to the 5d-III will probably cure all your focusing woes.  And lighten your wallet significantly.  Alternatively, you can velcro the kids into place.  You can get all kinds of expressions that way.


----------



## Juga (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry just confused because you worded it in a question then said you know how...

Check your diopter make sure it is set correctly, as PGRIZ said try using just the center focus point, and try not to shoot wide open unless you have to. Most lenses aren't their sharpest wide open.


----------



## sarad (Oct 17, 2013)

I just re-read my question and laughed.  I'm tired and you're right, that made no sense.  

Thanks for your suggestion! I'll check it out!  Also, I read somewhere earlier that you can fine tune lenses?  Is that possible on a rebel?


----------



## pgriz (Oct 17, 2013)

sarad said:


> I just re-read my question and laughed.  I'm tired and you're right, that made no sense.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion! I'll check it out!  Also, I read somewhere earlier that you can fine tune lenses?  Is that possible on a rebel?



Fine tuning the lenses on a Rebel can be done only at the Canon's tech lab.  For the more "professional" cameras like the 5D-II, there's a function to allow you to do this with each lens.


----------



## sarad (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh to have a 5D-II...


----------

